# John Scofield



## Shawn

Anybody like this guy? He is fantastic in my opinion. 












Check these vids out~

John Scofield Quartet ~
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcsdbEtlTOc

Pat Methany with John Scofield~
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmQ3mJzvKQM

Dennis Chambers with Scofield~
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doKbNR0_guM

I'd love to play one of these~






www.myspace.com/johnscofield


----------



## kung_fu

I'm a fan. I currently do not own any of his albums, but i love what i've heard so I'll begin acquiring them as soon as possible.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Sco's great. I need to acquire some more of his stuff. I got his duet album with Pat Metheny recently, and it was superb.


----------



## Mikey D

Love him. Probably my favourite guitarist of any genre.


----------



## distressed_romeo

I've got a lead-sheet of 'Protocol' somewhere at home that my old teacher wrote out. I ought to dig it out again, as I remember it being a fun tune to jam on...


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

oh yeah, he is a huge influence on my playing. scofield is a master of his instrument in the truest sense of the word. hes fun to watch live, he gets so into it.


----------



## Shawn

Cheers, guys. 

I've always heard of him but never got into him until a few years ago. Actually, recently, I started to get into him alot more, after going to his myspace page and all, great player with a great tone IMO.


----------



## Rick

Wait, I thought you were pimping EJ, Shawn? 

Seriously, the guy's amazing.


----------



## Mikey D

distressed_romeo said:


> I've got a lead-sheet of 'Protocol' somewhere at home that my old teacher wrote out. I ought to dig it out again, as I remember it being a fun tune to jam on...



Here are some .pdf's that I have done for my blog, Protocol is a good finger work out and the rest are some great grooves from his Agogo album:

Protocol
Hottentot
Agogo
Chank

I have these tabbed for 8 string on my blog, but if people ask nicely I will tab for 6 string. Of course, that won't be needed as everyone reads music right!?


----------



## Drew

Strangely, I've seen Sco in concert more than any other single performer - three or four times, if memory serves.


----------



## Mikey D

Three reasons I love Sco':

1.




2.




3.




Work that god damn thing...


----------



## Shawn

rg7420user said:


> Wait, I thought you were pimping EJ, Shawn?
> 
> Seriously, the guy's amazing.



 You know me too well. I was actually going to start a thread on him but I figured Scofield is more jazz than EJ. Although EJ is a great jazz player, i've always considered him more of a blues player.


----------



## DDDorian

I especially love Sco's _Uberjam_ and _Up All Night_ albums, it's cool to hear him take to more modern approaches without sounding like some old guy trying to chase trends.


----------



## Shawn

Drew said:


> Strangely, I've seen Sco in concert more than any other single performer - three or four times, if memory serves.



Nice, Drew! That must've been awesome, i'd love to see him. Let me know if you hear about him playing around the Boston area, i'll drive down!


----------

